# Perdido 1-20-14



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Interesting day today. Finally able to get together with our "new" minister at church to take him on a trip to Perdido. He has been here almost 3 years and this is the first time we actually made it to the water. We headed for Seminole this morning about 0730. Got to the Navy Federal buildings and he announces that he left his licenses in his truck, so back to the house to get them and then we're off again. Get to the ramp at Seminole about 0830. Launch the Triton and head south. Birds everywhere. I have never seen so many birds in the river, and I've been fishing Perdido for over 35 years. Saw 2 dolphins, 3 bald eagles, numerous pelicans, seagulls, commorants, ospreys, and ducks. Get to my favorite spot and get ready to make a cast and I see a river otter swimming up and down the bank. Talk about wildlife city! Been fishing for about an hour and low and behold the Florida FWC runs up on us for a license check (boy I'm glad we went back to the house!). We check out ok so he leaves and we continue to cast and catch fish. About 12:30 and wind is so strong out of the west southwest we can't stay on our spot so we start to head back to the landing at Seminole. The Mercury starts to overheat (waterpump) so we limp back in. There were 12 trucks at the landing, ALL with Florida license plates. Boy I miss Hurst Hammock! Total tally today, 8 specks, 6 keepers. The preacher lost what I think was a pretty good red. I think he's hooked on Perdido now. Sorry for the long post. Tight lines folks.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

You did better than me with this wind and cold weather.


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

what bait were you fishing?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice Catch. War Eagle!!!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice catch especially on such a windy day


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Is that Jeremy?


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ardiemus said:


> Is that Jeremy?


 
Yes it is. I didn't realize he is so popular. Second person to recognize him from this post!


----------



## builtsolid001 (Oct 30, 2009)

Awesome catch! Went out there at the mouth and picked up this red and a few bass. You were right, the animals were running rampant! Don't mind the pink lunchbox, it's my wife's. lol:no:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great post and photos. I love that kind of post with all the details. Much more interesting than a one or two liner.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

builtsolid001 said:


> Awesome catch! Went out there at the mouth and picked up this red and a few bass. You were right, the animals were running rampant! Don't mind the pink lunchbox, it's my wife's. lol:no:


Did you see the FWC man?


----------



## builtsolid001 (Oct 30, 2009)

Nope. I'm surprised though, I get stopped every time. It's like I have an FWC magnet on me.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Last Wednesday morning when I went the wind was terrible, the fish were scarce, but the wildlife was abundant. We saw a juvenile eagle on the upper end close to the house and we saw two adult eagles on the lower end. Like you said the birds were every where, including a bunch of teal. I think I only caught 1 trout so y'all out fished me. If you see a red blazer bay when your fishing perdido swing in and visit a minute. War Eagle !


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

GROUPERKING said:


> Last Wednesday morning when I went the wind was terrible, the fish were scarce, but the wildlife was abundant. We saw a juvenile eagle on the upper end close to the house and we saw two adult eagles on the lower end. Like you said the birds were every where, including a bunch of teal. I think I only caught 1 trout so y'all out fished me. If you see a red blazer bay when your fishing perdido swing in and visit a minute. War Eagle !


Will do and thanks. My minister is the Auburn fan. I'm a Gator (no jokes please) everyone has a bad year every once and awhile


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Triton1 said:


> Will do and thanks. My minister is the Auburn fan. I'm a Gator (no jokes please) everyone has a bad year every once and awhile


 Been there !


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

*What IF?*

What if the Al lawman checked you at Seminole landing and all you had was a Fl. license, would you have gotten a ticket?


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Trucker said:


> What if the Al lawman checked you at Seminole landing and all you had was a Fl. license, would you have gotten a ticket?


Yes. If you put in at Seminole and get checked at the landing you will need an Alabama license regardless of where you caught the fish. The game warden doesn't know where you caught them, only that you possess fish in Alabama. I carry both Florida and Alabama licenses. States should reciprocate in my opinion! :thumbup:


----------

